# myspace won't load, only site with a problem



## phantomj_99

I always been able to go to myspace.com without much problem. Now, it won't load. It acts like it is trying and then will just sit there and not load one thing, and I don't get an error message. This is driving me crazy because it is the only website that is giving me trouble. Everything else is working GREAT!! I connect via a cable modem, if that matters!! PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!!!!


----------



## phantomj_99

:up: Well, I didn't change one thing, and after HOURS of it not working, it finally started up again! WOO HOO!


----------



## HotShot725

I wouldn't know what problem your having?! it should fine unless your the thousands of people who aren't patient with loading. maybe it's on a secure portion of the web page, I don't know, elaborate?!!


----------



## jsd202

I am now having this problem...every webpage except myspace will load...its been down all day from my pc but my friends can access it fine, I know two others who are having the same problem today....it just comes with this page cannot be displayed, and that it cannot find the server....any ideas?


----------



## Nicolar

I'm having this problem today too. When I click a link to the site or type it into the address bar, it appears to be loading VERY slowly, before merely going to the standard 'This Page Cannot Be Displayed' page. All other sites are working for me, and Myspace is working for everyone else I know.
It's all a bit weird to me!


----------



## daniella

I just posted I'm having this exact same problem in another thread... at least we know it must be something with the site if a few people can't get on it... not quite sure what though


----------



## jsd202

So no solution or idea as to why this is happening? Its been the same all day! It sounds like we are all getting the same problem....


----------



## Nicolar

I suppose all we can do is wait for it to work again [If it ever does lol] =/


----------



## jsd202

Out of interest what is your connection? I use BT Broadband


----------



## Nicolar

I'm on BT Broadband too.


----------



## eddy_ed

I've been having the same problem for the last 2 days. I'm on BT broadband, pretty sure it's only on BT that we're having this problem... all my other friends can use myspace fine. But on my firefox and IE it won't load. Any ideas on how to get rid of this problem?


----------



## Nicolar

Contact BT help or something? I doubt they'd be any help at all though.


----------



## eddy_ed

i did send something to customer enquiries... but i doubt they'll reply


----------



## jsd202

I've spoken to customer enquiries and they said it was probably my computer. I've said others are having the same issues, and they said to contact myspace, which I have done, I think it may be an issue woth blocking certain Ip's from accessing the site, although I don't know why.


----------



## eddy_ed

how did you contact myspace if you couldn't log on to the site? did you email tom or something?
i think yeah, it might be to do with myspace not registering BT for some reason... hm


----------



## Nicolar

It's weird that its only happened within the last few days with most people though.
Hasn't Myspace recently been bought by someone, I'm sure I read that? Hmm.
Yep, do you have an email address for Myspace then Jsd202?


----------



## jsd202

I sent an email to [email protected] as that was the only email address i could find and asked them to forward it to the relevant people. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## eddy_ed

Ah okay. On the other hand you could always get someone who's not using bt broadband to message tom for you...


----------



## jsd202

Anyone done this?


----------



## LyingMouth

Great, ive found some people with the same problem. I'll keep checking back here for updates. What I will do is ask one of my friends who isn't having this problem to give us a proper email adress to send to. Then we should be able to figure the problem.


----------



## LyingMouth

Okay, the only address I could dig up is the one that you already have. [email protected]

I've emailed them explaining the problem, it would probably be a good ide that everyone who's having the problem to mail them so they become aware.


----------



## daniella

Yeah I'm also on BT Broadband. And still can't get on it even today. This has been too long now! :down: I'll go email them now too.


----------



## eddy_ed

Emailed.
I need to get on my band myspace sooon  if this isnt sorted soon i'm going to hit something, lol


----------



## notokay

Just wondering if anyone's got Myspace working yet?? I'm on BT too and it's not working Grrr.. last I checked it was down and it's been 2 days now argh *withdrawal symptoms*


----------



## Nicolar

Nope, still not working. I'll email also.
I hope someone at Myspace takes note or I imagine nothing will bother being done about this on their part and we'll just be stuck in this limbo.


----------



## notokay

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.. i've e-mailed too. Maybe if we bombard them enough they'll actually listen.?!


----------



## Agent Cooper

I am also having big problems loading up myspace...it takes ages and I am having no problems with other pages. I have BT Broadband.
Is it possible that it is maintenance that is causing the prob? Or is myspace just very very busy? I read somewhere that mspace has been bought by some big company like Fox....have they maybe made changes? It is really annoying....UGH!


----------



## notokay

Tom left some messages all over the place saying that nobody bought it, not changing etc. and from what I know he makes a lottttt of money from it so he wouldn't be likely to sell it. Everyone I know on BT is having the same problem ARGH! *sob* solution please...


----------



## daniella

I can get on it using a proxy, you could do that if you're really desperate to get on it right now to do something but it's really slow. I'm not doing all that though every time I want to get on it, they need to sort it out.


----------



## jsd202

How do you access it through a proxy? They really need to sort this, it seems to be a problem with BT Broadband.


----------



## Nicolar

Yep daniella, whats this proxy business? I know pretty much nothing about computers (apart from the fact I want to go on myspace lol)...!
But yep, it needs sorting properly


----------



## LyingMouth

I put a link in the email i sent to them that goes to this thread so hopefully if they look at it later there will be even more people with the same problem and they will sort it. If not, get ready to raid Myspace HQ  

BTW, doesnt this make you realise how dependant we are on myspace?


----------



## notokay

*Shakes* what.. what was that.. *bah* i'm not addicted *shakes*


----------



## jsd202

I had to go to my friends to use it....two days with no myspace....and I have to go to my friends to check it....what has the world come to.


----------



## chris105

Hey all,

This is probably a problem with MySpace blocking an IP range due to attacks on their servers from members of this range (NOT everyone on this range though). It seems like a fairly aggresive step from MySpace to ban a whole range belonging to BT Internet so emailing them will perhaps get them to reduce the ban. I dont believe this is a problem relating to BT Internet as it is not a DNS problem as using the IP address of the server does not work either.

A temporary work around is to use a Proxy Server to make it look as if you are not coming from the banned range and effectively hide your identity as a BT Internet user.

Here is a site where you can get a list of free proxy servers:

hxxp://publicproxyservers.com/page1.html

(please change xx to tt as I am not allowed to post links)

Try to choose a server that is in the UK and has been checked recently, the proxies anonymity does not matter as the ban appears to be crude and even a transparent proxy will work. You may need to try several proxy servers before finding one that works, some servers are faster than others.

Try this one: 82.35.6.3:80 (This means the proxy is running on 82.35.6.3 with a port number of 80)

To use a proxy you must set up your web browser to tunnel all requests through it, to do this in Internet Explorer follow the instructions here:

hxxp://theproxyconnection.com/iexplorer.html

(please change xx to tt as I am not allowed to post links)

Using a proxy server will apply to all websites, it may slow your net down or prevent it working at all, if this is the case the proxy server is either slow or not working, just remove all settings and then try another proxy.

Any problems please email cfranklin105[a.t]gmail.com (change [a.t] to @)


----------



## LyingMouth

thanks for the help but that was just gibberish. Just answer me one thing, can they fix it at all so we can just access it *normally?*


----------



## chris105

Yes however if the attacks continue then they will not unban the range meaning BT Internet customers will still have problems. Please email both BT and MySpace and make your feelings known, the two will then have to talk and this will probably end up with BT cutting off the attackers hosting in return for MySpace allowing BT customers access once more.


----------



## LyingMouth

Okay, thanks for the info. Just got to hope we get replies back from Myspace so we can end this saga.


----------



## chris105

Yeah good luck with that mate! Got the same problem myself but its nothing a proxy wont sort out, its good practice to use a proxy for web browsing generally anyway and if you find a fast server (or have a friend run one for you) then it is no real hardship. If you guys cant find a working proxy that reminds me you can get your mate to run one (using a program such as CCProxy) he will choose a port to run the program on (port 80 is normal) and then give you his ip address (obtained from whatismyip.com) and you will use it like a normal proxy. *If your friend is behind a router he must forward the required ports to his computer! If he is on a network not using a router the computer with the modem plugged into it MUST be used.*


----------



## eddy_ed

How do I get on a proxy server using firefox?


----------



## chris105

Tools --> Options --> ConnectionSettings button 

Then select manual proxy configuration and click in the HTTP text box and type the IP of the proxy then in the port box and type the port. This only needs to be done for HTTP.


----------



## notokay

Wow, i love you Chris105! I contacted BT and made them try to fix it but obv. has nothing to do with them so they can't do anything. Grrr but thanks Chris!!


----------



## chris105

No problem buddy, just pass the info on.


----------



## Nicolar

I used this advice to use the site earlier and it was the slowest thing ever (well... lol) but at least it worked - thanks!
However, I still would rather Myspace actually worked haha and hope something is done!


----------



## chris105

Try looking for a different proxy, you can use proxy checking software (google for proxy checker) to find which out of a list of proxies is the fastest.


----------



## daniella

Well I tried to get on it normally just now, and it works fine. Hope everyone else can get on it again too.


----------



## LyingMouth

Yaaay. Good Job guys, I like to think we had some sort of input into it working again. 

Cya Around.


----------



## daniella

It's happening again... for god sake what the hell is it with this site


----------



## Nicolar

I saw a notice from TOM a couple of days back about what had happened before and it claimed that BT had cut out access as it didn't believe the amount of traffic the website was getting was real... Something along those lines.

So I suppose we actually need to get in touch with BT this time?


----------



## LyingMouth

We contacted BT last time. They told us to speak to myspace. WILL THE MADNESS NEVER END?!


----------



## daniella

They find out the site is extremely popular so they decide to cut access... ffs


----------



## Nicolar

I'm still confused as to who to contact about it. It's so annoying!


----------



## notokay

This is so frustrating.. I'm using firefox with a different IP address but I think most people have had the same idea and it's moving very slowly or not at all.   I might cry shortly..


----------



## LyingMouth

The best we can do is everyone spam BT and Myspace with emails.

BT dont have a specific email address you have to go to contact us on their website. www.bt.com

myspace's email is: [email protected]
We're not sure if that's who to send it to but thats the only given email address.

I'll get my friend to message TOM as well.


----------



## Buzzard909

I've been emailing BT for days since the first problems arose and not once have they even bothered to reply... Whatever reasons Tom has given concerning the bandwidth used by BT users and BT's reply of "ask MySpace" the fact two large companies cannot resolve what is in effect a simple matter makes me wonder why I bothered getting BT Broadband and not Telewest Cable now or why bother with a website that is soon to be overrun by a major media corporation...

Chris


----------



## LyingMouth

Ive been considering calling them instead. We'd get answers then.


----------



## scamyamy

Hey, I'm Amy and this thing that your explaining started happening to me yesterday! I was going on myspace in the morning and it was fine, and then i went on abit later and it doesnt load! And still wont today.
I found this thread because i searched 'myspace wont load' in google. I'm happy I've found this thread and know that it isnt just me! Because like all of you are saying I've asked my friends and its working for them fine!  
So what do we do? Sit and wait? Thats lame I wanna go on. I'm about to do this proxy thing but it sounds confusing hehe


----------



## scamyamy

So ok myspace still doesnt work now, but i think it was 'chris' who said about proxy. Thanks it works fine! Basically normal speed.
I am very happy now cus thats sorted and I just got phoned up for a second interview yay (i quit my previous job cus it=crap)


----------



## LyingMouth

the proxy thing is incredibly slow.

I think this just ridiculous. Myspace haven't seemed to confront BT about it after the first time. We sent them emails about it too. Okay, Tom acknowledged the fact that it had happened but they've dont absolutely nothing to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Buzzard909

There are going to be a lot of BT users looking for answers and there doesnt seem to be an awful lot of help for those less advanced with PCs who will understand proxies, should we post a method for BT users to reach MySpace here?

Chris

p.s. Got an email from BT this morning... acknowledging my last email... and thats all. SSDD.


----------



## forthetaking

same problem. but its making me so so angry.
this whole proxy thing seems a little confusing.
d'you rekon the problems gona get sorted at all?


----------



## LyingMouth

From What I can see there are a few threads all around the net if you google myspace not loading/working. We should make the method and post it on most of these sites. We should also ask for everyone to email BT and Myspace.


----------



## scamyamy

^^^
yeah good idea. Let people know about the proxy thing and the more people who get in contact the more likely they'll do something about it and take notice


----------



## forthetaking

at the moment im using some online proxy thing i found on google called guardster


----------



## Marxy

Hi, I've not been able to access myspace through my Bt Broadband connection for about 3 days, now. I couldn't be bothered with Proxys so I used Guardster.

It's not great but it's better than nothing. A few problems include not being able to accept friend adds and not being able to access mail. But you can view your comments etc - which is whats keeping me happy for now.


----------



## forthetaking

yehh least you can view your comments and things though. i used that for a lil bit. hopefully it'll all get sorted : /


----------



## Marxy

Erm... can you guys access Guardster?

I'm now getting the same responce from it as I am from Myspace.

Surely not?  

Probably just Guardster doing routine maintenence or my pc being stupid.


----------



## Nicolar

I'm using a proxy server, but it's ridiculously slow. Hardly worth it.

I hope this gets sorted soon, if we just keep emailing myspace and BT hopefully we'll get somewhere


----------



## scamyamy

I was using a proxy and it was fine, but then suddenly none of the websites worked and did what myspace did. Then I stopped the proxy and now myspace works fine! Have any else of you tried recently?


----------



## daniella

Marxy said:


> Erm... can you guys access Guardster?
> 
> I'm now getting the same responce from it as I am from Myspace.
> 
> Surely not?
> 
> Probably just Guardster doing routine maintenence or my pc being stupid.


That happened to me too, it just seemed to be down for a while yesterday also. I've also been using Guardster, it's so slow it's ridiculous. It ****es me off I have to do all this just to get on one site!


----------



## LyingMouth

myspace still wont work for me.


----------



## daniella

Me neither. On another note, has anyone else noticed with BT Broadband that recently sometimes at night (around 12 am - 1 am) it just seems to keep losing the connection? It usually comes back after a bit but it's still annoying. It kept me disconnected for about an hour the other night! Maybe this is just me though. I know there wasn't anything wrong with my router or how things were connected, it was showing the DSL and USB lights as not flashing.


----------



## scamyamy

Oh no, it was working and now I can get onto it but sometimes it will work and sometimes it wont load other pages. Dammit why cant it just work normally!

EDIT: ok now it goes onto the main page but wont sign in....


----------



## LyingMouth

212.250.79.76 Thats the IP of the proxy im using. It's pretty fast actually.


----------



## scamyamy

Cheers, port 80?


----------



## LyingMouth

212.250.79.76
Port: 8080


----------



## blackglow

I'm so glad to have found this board! yeah i lost my 'myspace' yesterday morning and have been trying it all today, but i'm still getting 'page cannot be found'. I remember reading something Tom posted about British telelcom switching it off, but i didn't really understand so i just carried on doing my usual stuff on there. Man alive i want to go on there! lol...i'm going to email both myspace and BT later. *Prays* hope they sort it out soon, theres a load of bands i need to contact and i haven't got their addys, only can message them through myspace, just my luck! Weird how some of us lost it earlier than others. I think i'm going to keep visiting back here to for updates, hope we all get it bk soon!

Ha what did BT used to say "BT IT'S GOOD TO TALK" and by cutting off myspace doesn't that just ring true...*rolls eyes aghhhhh* lol.


----------



## Spencerrrr

Ok ive read everything that has been said on this ... im on BT as well .. 

but .. i know some 1 who has BT but can get on .. of course its not gonna affect all BT users but still . hooooooooooow anoying


----------



## SIR****TMG

firefox has an extension for this myspace website to meet people on.....i had it... but never talked to anybody so i got rid of myspace....went on the toolbar was real handy


----------



## LyingMouth

Spencerrrr said:


> but .. i know some 1 who has BT but can get on .. of course its not gonna affect all BT users but still . hooooooooooow anoying


It's only BT Broadband users. They're not on Dial Up are they?


----------



## KeithKman

How will we ever live without Myspace?


----------



## shredordie

aarrgh this is driving me crazy.im having the same problem as everyone else.i emailed bt broadband..and just got this reply:

Dear Miss Cooper,

Thank you for your e-mail regarding accessing myspace.com via your BT
Broadband service.
Further to your e-mail I can confirm that you will need to go out of the
internet and go back in under BT_test[at]startup_domin. Once you gain access via
this, leave the computer on without surfing the web for half an hour and then
log out again and log back in as normal. This should then give you access to
all the websites you want including myspace.com.

ok so i dont understand how you go back in under BT_test[at]startup_domin. (with @ instead in both cases,wont let me post it otherwise)
because its not dial up or whatever.
someone help?
or someone try it out..let us know if it works.

eeep
xo


----------



## Spencerrrr

LyingMouth said:


> It's only BT Broadband users. They're not on Dial Up are they?


nope from what i know its broadband . this is seriously odd .. :S .


----------



## Simmons11

Hi, I had the same problem last week when i couldnt access myspace for like 3 days then it worked for a few days no problems then again around 2 or 3 das ago it stopped working again, i am a BT broadband user, does anyone have any clue when this will be sorted as am missing myspace, thanks


----------



## daniella

ARGH still not working :down: :down: :down:   



shredordie said:


> aarrgh this is driving me crazy.im having the same problem as everyone else.i emailed bt broadband..and just got this reply:
> 
> Dear Miss Cooper,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail regarding accessing myspace.com via your BT
> Broadband service.
> Further to your e-mail I can confirm that you will need to go out of the
> internet and go back in under BT_test[at]startup_domin. Once you gain access via
> this, leave the computer on without surfing the web for half an hour and then
> log out again and log back in as normal. This should then give you access to
> all the websites you want including myspace.com.
> 
> ok so i dont understand how you go back in under BT_test[at]startup_domin. (with @ instead in both cases,wont let me post it otherwise)
> because its not dial up or whatever.
> someone help?
> or someone try it out..let us know if it works.
> 
> eeep
> xo


... I do not get what is meant by that. All I can think of is maybe they mean go in using 'BT_test[at]startup_domin' as your username for your modem or router... as when I used a Zoom modem I had to put in a username - 'myfirstname.mylastname[at]btbroadband.com'... but I dont need to enter a username anywhere now I'm using a BT router...there is nowhere to enter it (as far as I know anyway). They could've explained what they meant better! :down:


----------



## Livvy

hey I've had the same problem for 3 days now . i thinnk we should bombard Tom with mail till he sorts it out! i wrote this message to him and sent it . I hope he replies!

...HELLO THOMAS! I am writing to u on behalf of many a good person using bt broadband. It has been bort to our attetion that if we've got bt broadband myspace doesnt work. I know this for a fact because i have bt broadband. I am writing to tell u to pull ur socks up and deal with this mess and solve it or u will have a number of rather angry violent teenagers to deal with. I would greatly appreciate it if u would message me back of something with information on this matter considering how i regard it as a highly important matter... 
P.S . Pull ur ****ing socks up mate!...


----------



## cherrybelle

Glad I found this thread- I thought it was just my computer. I am on BT Broadband, why on earth are they restricting the Myspace use? Totally off key. 
Keep us all updated.


----------



## Spencerrrr

now this is stupid .. now i can get onto myspace .. but i cant sign in ... wtf


----------



## bepz

Well i did get in touch with BT and they said that myspace where blocking the ip's which someone mentioned before...they told me to contact myspace...i would contact myspace if i could lol...bt had been giving me loads of problems before too as well at about midnight and it kept disconnecting me and i thought this would have had something to do with it...keep us updated if you get reply from myspace 

bepz


----------



## Spencerrrr

Ok well .. Ive got onto myspace .. its working ... but for how long .. .. i dear not close the window just incase i cant get back on


----------



## bepz

nope still not working for me


----------



## Nicolar

Just contacted BT via email and got a shoddy response about not being able to deal with the technical query of my complaint.

I don't have the money to phone up either [email protected]


----------



## daniella

bepz said:


> Well i did get in touch with BT and they said that myspace where blocking the ip's which someone mentioned before...they told me to contact myspace...i would contact myspace if i could lol...bt had been giving me loads of problems before too as well at about midnight and it kept disconnecting me and i thought this would have had something to do with it...keep us updated if you get reply from myspace
> 
> bepz


Yeah I'd been having those problems as well (disconnecting around midnight) like I said earlier in this thread. It seems the BT Broadband service is being pretty crap in general at the moment. I also still can't get on it properly, using the Guardster proxy which is incredibly slow...


----------



## bepz

daniella said:


> Yeah I'd been having those problems as well (disconnecting around midnight) like I said earlier in this thread. It seems the BT Broadband service is being pretty crap in general at the moment. I also still can't get on it properly, using the Guardster proxy which is incredibly slow...


yup thats the one...but guardstar works the odd time for me and i can access but yes its slow


----------



## bepz

Nicolar said:


> Just contacted BT via email and got a shoddy response about not being able to deal with the technical query of my complaint.
> 
> I don't have the money to phone up either [email protected]


i used the nethelp and they dealt with the problem right away


----------



## cherrybelle

So, has anyone manage to get on Myspace yet? If it is purely a BT / Myspace technical issue I guess we'll have to wait it out..... 

I knew we should've gone on Wanadoo..


----------



## bepz

cherrybelle said:


> I knew we should've gone on Wanadoo..


hahahahhaha


----------



## daniella

lol

think that's what we're all thinking now


----------



## blackglow

I'm now going to give it one more try *holds breath*


----------



## blackglow

Ahhhh it worked!!! i dunno how long for but wahoo!! People try it now it seems to be working  Good luck!! xXx


----------



## LyingMouth

It definetly is not working.


----------



## blackglow

Aww no this is so weird mines fast and acting as normal...i bet it won't work tomorrow though. I don't want to close the box incase i can't get bk on, maybe i should just leave it up *ponders*...keep trying, i hope you get on soon xXx


----------



## LyingMouth

Are you sure you're just not using a proxy still?


----------



## blackglow

I haven't tried using a proxy, i feel bad getting on while some of you guys can't...it doesn't make any sense!


----------



## bepz

working


----------



## LyingMouth

still not working for me


----------



## blackglow

bepz said:


> working


Aww wahoo glad it's working for you too  xXx


----------



## bepz

itll be down tomorrow tho :/ it did it bout a week ago...n then it was workin 2 days later so...itll do it again probs


----------



## bepz

bepz said:


> itll be down tomorrow tho :/


told ya...it aint workin for me again


----------



## Simmons11

Yeah worked for me last night for around an hour before went to bed, now wake up this morning and does not work again, this is so annoying


----------



## despondent

myspace hasn't loaded for me for about 5 days now. it's probably something to do with their new management messing everything up. see myspacesoldout.com for details on that.

myspace have already, it seems, alienated loads and loads of people, where will it end? is this the death of myspace?


----------



## Wakamusha

Guys it's the same for me... worked last night for an hour or so. This morning it's gone.

I'm also on BT broadband :down:


----------



## McLarenBaby

Message back from BT:Thank you for your e-mail.

I am sorry to hear of the technical problems you have experienced accessing this website and for any inconvenience this has caused you.
Unfortunately we can not offer any assistance via email and you will need to contact our technical department as they have a fix for this problem. To speak to an advisor on the telephone, you can contact our Technical helpdesk on 08702 404650, who will be happy to assist you. This helpdesk is available 24 hours seven days a week.  

So I called Technical helpdesk who at first would refuse to take any responsibility, after threating to go somewhere else with my broadband they guys gave me an alternative DNS server address to use.

This worked Friday night and all of Saturday...but I now can't get into Myspace today so obviously that wasn't the solution!


----------



## Wakamusha

This is soooooooo annoying... BT were exactly the same when their service wouldn't work with xbox live... You have to keep calling, pushing and complaining. Someone MUST know what is going on...


----------



## Spencerrrr

Hummmm Very VEry Very strange here .. it worked all day yesterday for me ... Now its not working Again . Today!!!!! ... aRRGHhh !


----------



## LyingMouth

My bull**** reply from bull**** telecom:

"Thank you for your e-mail.

Please accept my apologies for the delay in replying to you and for any
inconvenience this may have caused.

I can confirm that this has nothing to do with BT. Myspace have blocked all UK
Telephone companies from accessing their site through Internet due to the amount
of viruses. Please take this matter up with them as we have no details on this."

Thats bull****. I can almost confirm that ALL of my friends that live in the UK and are not on BT can get into myspace.


----------



## notokay

This is ****ing stupid.. sorry for the language.. i'm enraged!!! That is SUCH a bull**** response. Most, if not ALL, of my friends who aren't on BT broadband can get on to MySpace. I bet they could sort this ridiculous problem out in 2 seconds but they're just being twats.


----------



## notokay

Ps. Haven't been able to get on for 4 days.. i'm using a different IP address on Firefox (a UK IP; which further confirms the fact that they're liars) but it's getting really slow now and i'm getting really pissed off.


----------



## LyingMouth

Yep, they're lying and we know it. 

Email them with my quote if you want: 

"I can confirm that this has nothing to do with BT. Myspace have blocked all UK
Telephone companies from accessing their site through Internet due to the amount
of viruses. Please take this matter up with them as we have no details on this."

Make sure they know THEY were the ones who said that. And then ask for solutions and answers.


----------



## smurfy_smoo

Yep i have the same problems as everyone else. I use BT broadband.

Guardster does let you access myspace ... even if it doesnt let you do everything. Its better than nothing....

but its still annoying.


----------



## Wakamusha

I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## shamsavvy

this is the most annoying thing ever! tom must die!

ok i have downloaded 'proxyway' can anyone give my an idiots guide to what i need to do with proxyway to get it working and doing what ever it is that it does?


----------



## darth_paul

I have had this problem since it started 2 weeks or so ago and it's driving me nuts.
Has anyone thought about going to the press with it or at least threatening BT with that action?
Most lying, uncooperative people don't want bad press do they


----------



## dtocks

OK if you really want to get on myspace there are a couple of prgrams that will run on top of your ISP and it gives out an anonyomous IP address. So if you are willing to shell out a few bucks, go to download.com and look for a program like nofind or ipeliminator and it should work, it works for me. Thank God!!!!


----------



## Kloey

darth_paul said:


> I have had this problem since it started 2 weeks or so ago and it's driving me nuts.
> Has anyone thought about going to the press with it or at least threatening BT with that action?
> Most lying, uncooperative people don't want bad press do they


I absolutley think this a great idea!
The internet was designed to enable EVERYONE to access EVERYTHING!...Except now some people are unable to get onto certain sites... Seems a bit outrageous to me!!

I'm having the same problem too.... I thought it was something I'd done to the pc, and it was driving me crazy... I knew if I'd done something, I must be able to undo it!...

Same here, I'm also on BT Broadband...... It seems they're picking on us


----------



## daniella

'Due to the complex nature of the problem, and in order for BT to resolve this issue I would advise you contact the Technical Helpdesk by telephone. This will enable extensive fault finding checks on your system to be undertaken and escalate the problem if necessary. I would advise that you contact the BT broadband technical support helpdesk on 0870 240 4650 for support to resolve this issue. The helpdesk are open 24 hours a day,7 days a week and calls are charged at local rate.'

blah blah blah just passing it on as usual. I already told him that there are loads of other BT Broadband users having the same problem so why the hell I would need 'extensive fault finding checks' on my system I don't know.


----------



## LyingMouth

call me paranoid but i think there's something we don't know here. Both of them refuse to sort it out between them it would seem.


----------



## Wakamusha

I suggest everyone calls BT... Bombard them!


----------



## p-rod

Heres another one to add to the list, i havent been able to get onto myspace for a couple days now at all, iv got some of my mates sendin myspace tom some messages about all this crap, seems pretty obvious bt aint gona do anythin bout it to be honest, il try bt agen as well, i think everyone needs to keep goin on at bt bout the prob n try n get any1 that you knw who can get on myspace to start postin bulletins bout the probs wer all avin n try n make it well known thru myspace.


----------



## Wakamusha

agreed... I have a band to promote! Windmill 

My Space Windmill site


----------



## shredordie

i think tom seems to think its funny
i messaged him whilst using a proxy server and he replied with just
'are you still having this problem?! '

uuh i think so mate.along with like 4782957283928475478 other people!!
aargghh


----------



## p-rod

Ive read some other article that some guy to do with bt has bought myspace or whatever is running myspace about a couple of weeks ago, seems like it could have something to do with it i reckon.


----------



## Wakamusha

I just sent BT this:

BT broadband is currently unable to access the website "myspace.com". I have been in contact with over 300 users who are all unable to gain access to the site. The one thing they have in common is that they are all BT broadband users. Other users in the UK using other internet providers are having no trouble, which is painting BT in a rather bad light. Respond intelligently, DO NOT pass the buck to myspace.com. 

BT are nobheads


----------



## bepz

maybe there are too many people on my space and tom's just tryin to reduce numbers? or....have any of you guys read digital fortress by dan brown ? maybe there is some big mad conspiracy theory behind this whole thing   who knows lol all we can do is wait if neither of ems gonna sort it out ffs


----------



## bepz

Wakamusha said:


> I just sent BT this:
> 
> BT broadband is currently unable to access the website "myspace.com". I have been in contact with over 300 users who are all unable to gain access to the site. The one thing they have in common is that they are all BT broadband users. Other users in the UK using other internet providers are having no trouble, which is painting BT in a rather bad light. Respond intelligently, DO NOT pass the buck to myspace.com.
> 
> BT are nobheads


gd luck


----------



## Wakamusha

They were exactly the same when xbox live wouldn't work... if I hadn't made a fuss it still wouldn't be working....

I need myspace.com. Thousands of barely legal chicks need to be hit on!


----------



## LyingMouth

Good email there. We really need this sorted out before Tuesday I think. And we need to be assured that it will never happen again.


----------



## Wakamusha

What happens on Tuesday?


----------



## LyingMouth

Nothing special but then its just been TOO long. If it can go off that quickly it should be able to go back on quickly too.


----------



## LyingMouth

Oh that and on tuesday Im getting my haircut so i need to whore my pictures


----------



## Wakamusha

LOL!!!! Let's make this the new MYSPACE!!!!!


----------



## bepz

amen


----------



## mrcatten

Im glad I found this thread/site!!Like everyone else on here Im on BT Broadband and havent been able to access MySpace since last Wednesday.I rang BT 3 times on Friday and was told it wasnt their problem.I stated as it wasnt my PC and the fault was between their server and the MYSpace server it was an ISP problem and they should bloody well sort it out.They said they sympathise and that was it.I ve had to add a dial up account with wannadoo now just to access my band pages.
BT are useless.What the hell are these people playing at???We need MySpace!!!!


----------



## bepz

ok i read on asite that tom had told bt prevent there users accessing the site :S


----------



## notokay

=( I'm watching Schindler's List now.. it makes the time without MySpace go faster. Damn you Tom and BT!!!


----------



## Nicolar

I think we should carry on contacting BT (despite the fact they're doing f**k all) but also Myspace.... Messaging Tom or something along those lines.

I know its unlikely but there is a chance BT are correct and it is down to Myspace blocking BT Ips etc, so if we bombard BOTH parties, hopefully something will be done?


----------



## LyingMouth

bepz said:


> ok i read on asite that tom had told bt prevent there users accessing the site :S


THATS OUTRAGEOUS.

The other day he said it was BT's fault.

It's all ****ing lies here isnt it.


----------



## Wakamusha

ONce this mess is sorted out, we all have to become myspace friends! We can remember this dark time!


----------



## LyingMouth

Damn straight!

If it does get resolved i'm gonna have a serious bone to pick with Tom.


----------



## amy69

try myspacedate dot com instead. that works for me


----------



## monstermash

i may actualy go out of my mind if i don't get access to myspace soon. t'is the only thing that keeps me entertained in my sad little life

damn thee stupid BT mofos >.>


----------



## Kloey

I think that altho it's BT who are blocking us, they're only doing it because Tom has told them to!

Tom seems to be the one who needs nagging at.... but he thought he'd be okay, with people not being able to get onto the site, he thought no one would contact him and all would be hunky dorey.... but ohhhh noooo Tom 'mate'.....


----------



## scamyamy

Does anyone have a proxy server that works?
I've used two now and the same thing happened with both. They worked fine for a while and then suddenly like after a day or something all my websites stopped loading. So I turned it off then all websites would be fine except myspace again!!
So does anyone have one I could try out?
cheers
ps. if this is happening to so many people you'd think they'd do something!!!


----------



## LyingMouth

I wonder what excuse Tom has this time. If i get another reply from BT saying there's nothing they can do then it's ****ing stupid. There is something they can do, they can get answers from myspace and they will have to care because alot of their customers are going to be unpleased.


----------



## Kloey

We sure will be unpleased!.... They're limiting our internet access to the sites that they decide we can go on.. that's not the point of the internet!
They may only be taking orders from Tom, but they should have said no!... They supposed to be providing a service!


----------



## LyingMouth

Even if they said no, I reckon it's possible to prevent us from getting in on myspace's side.


----------



## Kloey

It must be one of them, and if they just keep passing the blame, no one will get anywhere!! It's giving them both a bad name!
I can't get onto anything remotley My Space related! No groups, my site, my friends sites, the home page.... Being deprived of such a site can't be good for someone's health!


----------



## bepz

dang rite it aint good for your health...some people are going to go crazy but all it takes is for BT to stop us from accessing this site !! than what we do...dont foget this whole conspiracy...they are not on our side


----------



## Kloey

Clearly, they're the enemy! hehe.... Never thought I could love & hate My Space all at the same time!

I'm just so glad I found this site!.. I kept googling different things, and all I got were links to myspace sites!... no good to anyone when you've been blocked!

I never thought I'd miss it quite this much though!... My favourites list consists entirely of my friends My Space sites.. except I can't see any of them!.... It's so unfair!

One more thing.....
When we were all able to get onto My Space, did any of you notice that it kept freezing, and saying ''not responding'', but then it was fine after a few seconds?... Or was that just me?.... xx


----------



## Alan18

KeithKman said:


> How will we ever live without Myspace?


Jeez, I know!
Life would ciese to be important.


----------



## sprucy

hi people im new to this form and have ben reading it for a wile after long though i am with bt yahoo and windows xp i cant load myspace but go to 

dongtaiwang dot com

and in the middle of the page will be a search box put myspace.com in and clcik the box and ur in works for me but crashes alot


----------



## Filip

Hey folks. I've had the same problem and have been reading this thread hoping for some sollution for quite a while now. This time however I thought I'd actually post something to add my name to the annoyed list. I was thinking, as both MySpace and BT aren't admitting it's their fault why don't we just start a petition somewhere and email it to both people? Things like that tend to work better than individual emails.


----------



## LyingMouth

Thats a good idea. Any chance you could start one?


----------



## sprucy

has any 1 tryed the website 
dongtaiwang dot c o m
its works but not v stable


----------



## Filip

Yeah, I suppose I could host a texty html one on my webspace if people just emailed me their names. Does anyone here have the ability to set up an automatic one? I'm not really great when it comes to webdesign. If not I'll do the html thing later on today and post about it here. It may take a while as I'm a bit busy but I'll check back here in a few hours to see the response and act accordingly


----------



## LyingMouth

Theres a website for petitions somewhere.

http://www.petitiononline.com/petition.html

I'd do it now but I have alot open and I'm busy.

BRB


----------



## bepz

someone could try setting up a guest book where people can just leave there names and comments? worth a try but the only webspace i have is on bt :/


----------



## Kloey

Sounds like a good idea... You've SO got my name on there!


----------



## sprucy

mine to guys but havnt you though of a way round this such as login in throug a diffrent gateway so you are only using bt to get the data from another server not directoly


----------



## LyingMouth

We've tried proxy's and stuff. However, we just want it fixed for good so we dont have to have the hassle of going through other ways.


----------



## bepz

sprucy said:


> mine to guys but havnt you though of a way round this such as login in throug a diffrent gateway so you are only using bt to get the data from another server not directoly


through proxy server ?


----------



## LyingMouth

Proxys are slow. And they dont work after some time


----------



## sprucy

yes iv got it working but it crashes some times you use a server to log onto another server with a difrent ip addres to then get the website such as myspace and then it sends it back to ur server to ur pc bit like filters in schools go to the link in my other posts


----------



## Kloey

I tried the dongtaiwang site.. Took me a while to work it out lol.... I did get onto the myspace homepage, had a few minutes of squealing at the sight of it... But then it froze and I just gave up! I tried to sign in, but it wouldn't work... 
We shouldn't have to sneak around under fake IPs!


----------



## LyingMouth

Okay, if the petition isnt online yet. I'll do it.


----------



## sprucy

well unless any 1 can get a way that works cuz it isnt going to be running for a wile to bt users bt cant do anything


----------



## LyingMouth

http://www.petitiononline.com/lm64/petition.html

Go nuts.


----------



## LyingMouth

I said something here but it is irrelevant now.


----------



## notokay

Loool I just took it down, we'll just stick to yours to keep the numbers up =)


----------



## LyingMouth

Okidizzle.

We should post the link for the petition in other threads around the net. I'll google for myspace not working or whatever. You can help, just paste the link on any threads you might find.


----------



## notokay

Okay! Let the bombarding begin!!


----------



## LyingMouth

It would seem there isnt many threads. Make them.


----------



## LyingMouth

notokay said:


> I was thinking.. If anyone has any other websites you could put the link on there? It's more likely to be seen if we post it in forums AND websites?!


We could as well.. If there was a website where we could sumbit news and stuff. It would be perfect.


----------



## notokay

I was thinking.. If anyone has any other websites you could put the link on there? It's more likely to be seen if we post it in forums AND websites?!

.. I deleted it because I was trying to get my signature up with the website on it btw.. it didn't work =S


----------



## p-rod

Hey people ive finally been able to get back onto myspace, dont know how long for tho as iv heard on here that people have randomly been able and not able to get onto myspace. ive posted some bulletins n messages about to try and get everyone possible to just keep goin on at "myspace tom" to sort the problem properly and have myself messaged him but have not had a reply as of yet. i'll keep everyone posted on here if i do hear out more, just have to hope they sort the prob for everyone. 

cya l8er


----------



## aberdeenlass

I've been having the same problem as all of you - I'm an American trying to keep in contact with friends at home while I live abroad and myspace was the best way so far that I've found to do this so it really stinks that BT and Myspace can't get thier act together. More of you need to sign the petition so they will know that they can't get away with this and not suffer some loss!!!! I'm tempted to just get rid of BT broadband altogether.


----------



## notokay

16 votes in 2 and a half hours.. to be fair though, it is 3pm and some people will be working or out having a life..


----------



## LyingMouth

Yeah, give it some time.


----------



## McLarenBaby

OK, I can access my account during the day (at work) but not at home (BT Broadband) so at home to get "myspace" fix....I've joined...lovelyspace dot com! How crap is that!
But hey, it works!
Bit give BT a call when I get home


----------



## Delantero

Ello guys! Another exile here. It's so depressing being shut out like an outcast  

God bless Google though, that's all I can say.

Anyhoo I got on it this morning (even managed to update profile) but have found myself 'banned' again this arvo. Which isn't nice.

My name on it is the same as this: "Delantero"


----------



## LyingMouth

Welcome! Have you signed the petition yet?

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?lm64&1


----------



## Delantero

Duly signed, brother 

I love the idea of setting up a BT Refugees group when we return! Sheer class.


----------



## shredordie

signed!

anyone know if theres any contact phone numbers for myspace or whatever?
so we can bombard them with angry calls too


----------



## notokay

*Yay* it's moving along pretty well now


----------



## Kloey

When I first signed up on My Space, Tom automatically became my first and only friend... he has now very rapidly moved onto my enemy list!


----------



## LyingMouth

Haha. It feels like we're building some sort of underground revolt.


----------



## shredordie

oh & also i heard that apparently bt closed off yahoo chat a while ago...
i mean i never use that but did they ever let you back on it?
do we have a chance?!


----------



## mrcatten

Signed the petition,and just mailed the "Help" at MySpace asking what theyre playing at.
I have a feeling bt are the ones behind this,AND THEY HAVE NO RIGHT TO DO SO!!!


----------



## cherrybelle

I cant even access myspace at all! Some of you have been able to, but all I get is the 'the page cannot be displayed'. 
This is seriously ridiculous...just as stupid as those bloody phonelines you call 'select your option & press hash'. seriously whats the world coming to, we cant even speak to a human being anymore.


----------



## forthetaking

i've signed the petition. but i haven't been able to get on at allll unlike some people. this shouldn't even of happend. but whats this about tom selling myspace? cuz that wasn't ever true, he said quite alot if you read his messages at the top of bulletins and things.


----------



## bepz

who knows ? you guys think the petition will work


----------



## LyingMouth

If we get enough signatures. Yes. They cant ignore us.


----------



## forthetaking

they seem to do a pretty good job of ignoring the problem though. BT are always pretty crap. but tom.. i thought he was always bothred about myspace.


----------



## McLarenBaby

I dont know if this is an automatic response address but It might be worth sending this email address the petition....I'll do it now [email protected]... see what happens


----------



## LyingMouth

Good idea. I've got the BT email address. We'll wait to get alot more signatures before we send it out.


----------



## McLarenBaby

For BT we definately need everyone to sign - that way they can't say its one PC! the cop out at the moment is they are able to say its myspace fault and unless we get something from myspace to say any diffences - we're gonna go round in circles.

Anyway, i'm off to have dinner. I can actually get onto myspace during the day (at work) so if anyone needs me to do anything, let me know.


----------



## LyingMouth

Well for a start you could ask Tom to give us an official statement that it has nothing to to do with them and a screenshot to prove it So we can send that along with the petition. Then they have to do something.


----------



## McLarenBaby

LyingMouth said:


> Well for a start you could ask Tom to give us an official statement that it has nothing to to do with them and a screenshot to prove it So we can send that along with the petition. Then they have to do something.


I tried sending him a message today but he had is away message on! Will try again tomorrow


----------



## LyingMouth

Send him a message regardless because he will recieve it and will be able to reply.


----------



## McLarenBaby

OK will do


----------



## bepz

there is no proof tho that we all signed...i mean? one person could have just signed it under a whole load of names ? im not dissin the petition ... im just thinkin logically


----------



## c4uti0n

lovely space.. omg.. its like a cheap rip... wtf...
grrr
no banner tho.. so i guess.. but still... GRRRRR


----------



## c4uti0n

bepz said:


> there is no proof tho that we all signed...i mean? one person could have just signed it under a whole load of names ? im not dissin the petition ... im just thinkin logically


agree's... i think we should just send a link to this forum ..
or phone bt and say that the mitake was made by them.. and if they say no it wasnt.. say you know for a fact it was (even tho u dont )... and that there blocking the port is a insult.. and other things...


----------



## bepz

LOL is this not called illegal ? them doing this...because they are not letting us access the site...therefore they are not giving us what we have paid for ? im sure it is illegal...all we need is proof that its bt's fault


----------



## bepz

the sales of goods act states:
If you sell your customer goods that don't conform to contract - that aren't as described, are unfit for their purpose or of unsatisfactory quality - you are legally obliged to resolve the problem if they seek redress.


----------



## notokay

There's probably some kind of loop hole that they have.. it'll be like if they deem a website problematic then they have the right to stop access.. because they're *******s like that.


----------



## Wakamusha

BT said

"Thank you for your e-mail dated 8/8/05 about unable to access 
www.myspace.com with BT.

I am very sorry to hear of the difficulties you have experienced.

There have been a number of customers complaining that they are unable 
to connect to http://www.myspace.com recently. I can confirm that BT 
Broadband is unable to "filter" or otherwise restrict access to any 
website - it is an open connection.

Any such restriction is due to your Internet Browser security settings 
or Firewall software that you have installed. In either case you will 
need to refer to the software manufacturer's instructions or telephone 
the BT Broadband Technical Helpdesk on 0870 240 4650.

If you are a BT Yahoo! Broadband customer, it is also possible that you 
have "Parental Controls" enabled. In this case, you will need to 
contact the BT Yahoo! Helpdesk on 0845 600 7030.

Thank you for contacting BT."

 

I said

"As expected, none of the solutions you offer are valid. I have no firewall/security installed and no settings have been altered. Myspace.com was openely accessible until Friday.

I have no intentions of spending hours on the phone to technical support; who have proved to me in the past to be incapable at best.

This is the last time, as a customer that I will allow to be 'fobbed off'."


----------



## notokay

Well said.


----------



## Kloey

Yes, I agree, well said!

They said that many customers are having the same problem, but they're still offering solutions for just the one computer!... Clearly it's a bigger problem than that!


----------



## Wakamusha

I f***ing hate BT  

Tossers... I signed it by the way.


----------



## cherrybelle

Seriously we should all, say, tomorrow, call BT and actually tell them/ threaten them we will discontinue our connections with them. (even if we aren't). They must realise they _are_ in danger of losing thousands of customers.

BT isn't the best. I used to be on Wanadoo until I moved houses- Wanadoo is amazingly good & helpful (well from what I experienced)- where I live now my flatmates signed up to BT without doing any form of research beforehands. Useless people.

****s, all of them!


----------



## cherrybelle

And I mailed myspace too and told them to sod off.


----------



## Wakamusha

Has anyone got myspace's response yet?


----------



## Wakamusha

Kloey said:


> When I first signed up on My Space, Tom automatically became my first and only friend... he has now very rapidly moved onto my enemy list!


lol! Yeah he's a bummer!


----------



## Kloey

That's a point!... At least BT are replying and offering some (useless) advice!... My Space and Tom seem to be just ignoring us all!... Not even attempting to make an excuse, or explain!


----------



## notokay

I've messaged MySpace/Tom twice and they/he hasn't replied. Wankers. They could have the courtesy to at least respond, it's just fxcking ignorant. Bt haven't replied to me but as they've replied to some of you guys i'm willing to overlook that insignificant part. They're still wankers too. Grr.


----------



## Wakamusha

Am i wrong to be enjoying this a bit??? I like a rally! Like the Blitz!


----------



## LyingMouth

BT are wrong. They can do something about this.

They could ****ing talk to myspace for a start and tell them to stop this. Rather than just letting us.


----------



## notokay

I get you ... we can still do this if it ever gets up again.. I don't think it'll have the same kick *****ing about something that works but hey, anything to relive the old days. What's everyones MySpace things if you don't mind me asking? Mine's www.myspace.com/powerofdenial


----------



## LyingMouth

Mine is a music account.

www.myspace.com/lyingmouth


----------



## Kloey

I am www.myspace.com/girl_in_the_moon


----------



## Wakamusha

www.myspace.com/windmillband

We're a band

You can see me now at www.overplay.co.uk/windmill Enjoy!


----------



## Wakamusha

I'm going to add all you beautiful people!


----------



## Kloey

Absolutley!


----------



## notokay

Me too! Okay i've added you 3 lovely lovely people


----------



## lee100

Like many of you i found this site through google trying to solve the myspace problem. im using guardster at the moment, its useless, cant post messages, edit pictures or add friends.

come on BT fix up.

Any anyone suggest a free way of getting full acess through proxies and stuff. Im using Firefox.


----------



## adam_green

hello kids, 

i myself have been "blocked" from myspace for around a week and a half now, it was driving me mad si thought that i would do a search and thankfully found this page. i have signed the petition and found that the guardster website seems to work just fine (for now anyway)

Death to BT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kloey

I've just been on My Space for the past hour, using Guardster... I recommend you all try it!.. If you google Guardster, it's the first search result, and then you just type in the My Space address.... It worked fine for me, at almost normal speed!....


----------



## lee100

Kloey said:


> I've just been on My Space for the past hour, using Guardster... I recommend you all try it!.. If you google Guardster, it's the first search result, and then you just type in the My Space address.... It worked fine for me, at almost normal speed!....


it not perfect, i cant add freinds or change my photos


----------



## LyingMouth

Welcome Newbies.


----------



## Nicolar

I've been using a quite fast proxy server but it wouldn't work from this morning =(. Anyone using one that is quite fast and could tell me the IP??

I've signed the petition so hopefully that will get us somewhere. [Oh and I'm www.myspace.com/nicarama - Only a personal account but still... I want my myspace!]


----------



## notokay

Just letting you all know.. if you get random add's on myspace, it's probably me, not a random weirdo.. just a weirdo..  uh i'm freaking myself out a bit.


----------



## notokay

Oh i'm running on 201.147.199.205 port 80 it seems to be working okay!


----------



## Kloey

Lol, oki dokey.. thanks for the warning! 

Well, I'm off to bed now... Goodnight, Speak cha all tomorrow I'm sure xxx


----------



## LyingMouth

bed?! its 9PM!


----------



## lee100

notokay said:


> Oh i'm running on 201.147.199.205 port 80 it seems to be working okay!


working for me :up:


----------



## BoneyM

Well thank christ for this website! i too have been having issues!!! Bloody BT! Bloody myspace! ive emailed them both!!!

Ive also been cheeky and used the proxy servers and they work for a bit and then no more!!! boohoo!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## p-rod

Hey guys, for the moment am back on myspace, just randomly started workin again for me, signed the petition and i'll keep tryin to find a solution for this crap whether am still able to access myspace or not. guess well jus av 2 keep tryin n c wot happens. 

in a bit


----------



## LyingMouth

JESUS CHRIST ALMIGHTY!

He's right! It's working!


----------



## p-rod

Is everyone able to get back on myspace??? if so YEY! gota b summat to do with dis site, or de petition, or de phone calls, wotevr it is hope every1s bk on! 

POWER TO THE PEOPLE!

P-Rod!


----------



## bepz

yep mines working.... www.myspace.com/bepz


----------



## Nicolar

Its working... But for how long?! We'll all be back here within 2 days I bet haha


----------



## notokay

Mine's working too  I re-started my computer and MySpace comes up on one of the starter tabs and I kinda dropped all my art books when I saw it was working. Not over-dramatically just I forgot I was holding them when I saw it was working. Yup 
i'm www.myspace.com/powerofdenial feel free to add me


----------



## lee100

im back home woooooo


----------



## forthetaking

we're baaaaack. i sure hope it's fixed!


----------



## Wakamusha

WOOOOOOO! Im so happy to have been a part of all this! lol

www.myspace.com/windmillband.com


----------



## mrcatten

Ah...back to the sad world of MySpace...maybe the powers that be got it sorted eh?


----------



## Marxy

=]

All in working order it would seem.

http://www.myspace.com/marxy


----------



## notokay

Ah I know you!! You're Jo's friend aren't you??


----------



## cherrybelle

its 3am and it works...

hope it stays like this!!


----------



## McLarenBaby

Well I logged in before I came to work and it was working - will still contact Tom re this problem! [Unless BT have finally fixed it and not admitting to it!!]... Nah!


----------



## Simmons11

Yeah mine is working fine this morning, http://www.myspace.com/reloc.cfm?c=2&id=A6B0C7B9-4926-4F4F-BD5A-FCD9F887A1D1


----------



## shamsavvy

myspace is working. no more proxy rubbish!

thanks for your help people.

please add me if you want:

www.myspace.com/robyellism


----------



## p-rod

Well glad to see every1s back on, lets hope it stays dis way.

feel free to add me:

http://www.myspace.com/andyludlow


----------



## Delantero

Great news!

http://www.myspace.com/delantero

Feel free guys. Catch you later.


----------



## aberdeenlass

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who called BT or emailed Tom and BT and complained. Myspace is working again - didn't realize how much I loved it till it was taken away. Peace out. Y'all rock! :up:


----------



## scamyamy

WAHEY we're back on! Didnt even realise till I came on here! I was still using the crappy slow proxy server. Its nice to be back to normal 
Cheers for your help guys!


----------



## notokay

I'd like to think that this had something to do with all the effort everyone went to!! Loving it while it lasts 

www.myspace.com/powerofdenial


----------



## Kloey

Oh my goodness me.... Someone loves us afterall  xxx


----------



## mrcatten

I hate to say this...I ve been on MySpace most of the evening.Now I can't access again...anyone else having the same problem??


----------



## Kloey

Well, it's all okay for me!.... Just keep trying  xxx


----------



## LyingMouth

Me too. I hope this doesn't spread!

*Is Scared*


----------



## p-rod

Sorry mate but myspace is workin fine for me as well, jus keep tryin, it sud b reet i hope. At least we can all rebel on here tho if all dis does start again lol. Am sure ul figure it out.


----------



## notokay

I'm scared!! Mine's working okay.. for now


----------



## mrcatten

Mmm,it seems to be ok now...I shall wait with baited breath!!!
by the way my page is www.myspace.com/mrcatten


----------



## mrcatten

Guess what?BT have replied to my query so herei n full glory is the MySpace saga explained!!!

Please accept our apologies for the recent difficulties you have experienced with accessing the Myspace.com service via your BT Yahoo! Broadband connection. Your ongoing case reference is 16776626.

We are aware of a number of customers who are having trouble accessing this site from certain IP addresses. This is due to an intermediatory server which is in the path of transit between your connection and the Myspace.com server. As this server is owned by a third-party, we are unable to directly resolve this issue.

I would advise that you contact the owners of the server in question yourself and troubleshoot it with them as you would be able to provide an example of a failed test scenario for them to work with.

The servers are owned by level13.com and they can be contacted via the following email addresses: [email protected] and [email protected].

I do hope this is of some assistance to you. If you have any further problems or enquiries, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying directly to this message or you can use the link below for contact details:

http://www.btyahoo.com/broadbandassistance.

Thank you once again for your valued enquiry.

Regards

So there you have it,remember it for next time!!!


----------



## sweetcherry

please help im unable to get myspace.com to load and its getting verry frustrating
please help.


----------



## Kloey

Well, It should be working now... All problems have been fixed, or so it looks!... Keep trying.... Perhaps it's your computer? 

x x Clo <3


----------



## sweetcherry

well it still isnt working for me i live in vegas and i have sprint dial up .the other sitesm are working just fine.


----------



## sweetcherry

like right now its got a full bar across the bottom as if its about to open but it just sits there with a white screen now for the last 20 min. it usally loads in secunds.everything else is loading fine.so i now its not my computer


----------



## Kloey

All the other websites are loading you mean?

Ohhh deary me, this sounds strangely familiar! 

x x Clo <3


----------



## sweetcherry

well ok it just went the home web page i logged in now its not going thrue again RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## p-rod

I know this attemp could be quite random like, n 2 b honest prob wnt wrk but wen mine started wrkin agen all i did woz go on www.myspacedate.com which some1 previously suggested, n den messed bout tryin 2 get thru on dat den jus tried de myspace home page n it wrked fine n has wrked fine since den. soz if dis doesnt wrk, den agen mite as well try. gud luck, In a bit.

P - Rod


----------



## daniella

just wondering, but does anyone else have the problem that when they click on the Search page there's no section where you can search for people by name/display name or email anymore?


----------



## Kloey

Yeah, I'd noticed that too... Sometimes it's there, and other times it isn't 

Also, it seems to be freezing loads and loads and it's beginning to get on my nerves . . .

x x Clo <3


----------



## OldValentine

Anyone else ever having the photos on myspace show up X'd out also?


----------



## bepz

having this gay problem again


----------



## cherrybelle

me too.


----------



## Kloey

O.....m.....g 
NO
please Nooooooooo


----------



## bepz

de ja vu  :down:


----------



## bepz

phew....nearly called 911 there


----------



## Kloey

*phewwww*
After a whole evening of it not working yesterday,...everything seems to be unky dorey this morning! 

x x Clo <3


----------



## BoneyM

Ok im having myspazz issues AGAIN!!! guardster cant access it! A proxy server or many wont work!!! Im hoping its just a monday nite myspace f*ck up on their part but this is looking strangely familiar!!!!

Bugger it!


----------



## Kloey

Well, it's Tuesday afternoon...and My Space seems to be working for me.... are you still having problems?

x x Clo <3


----------



## ignorg

I have Bellsouth DSL. Myspace isnt loading for me either.


----------



## BenKillian

everyone in FL GA and TN with bellsouth is having complications. WTF it's about time they fix it already. 2 days without myspace has sent me into withdraw. it happened right after i downloaded Myspace instant messenget too. mabye they're having a server overload or something. idk. but i do know that this sucksss


----------



## amber_143

:down: yeah im having the same problem as all of you. Earlier today around 2 and 3 in the afternoon it was working fine but then i just got home from work and its doing this stupid not loading bs. I asked someone through a chat room on yahoo if any one knew what was going on and supposively TOM posted a bulletin that myspace might not work for a little while because of a storm. This storm supposively took down a tower and there is a slight chance that all of our profiles may be deleted. But for all I know it could just be a bs story someone made up. IDK, all I know is that it is pissing me off! Lately Myspace has been giving me a lot of problems. Like when I go to post a topic in one of my groups, it doesn't post it instead it brings me to some forum page. So IDK, if anyone knows anything else feel free to hit me up. :down:


----------



## c123

Well, i was on myspace earlier...Tom posted a bulletin sayin there was a major power outage in L.A. yesterday, and the the myspace server backup power failed...so it messed up some stuff. He said that they know what is messed up and that some things may be unavailable while they are fixing it.

I tried getting on earlier and the whole site wouldn't load...so it's not just you..it will probably be fixed by tomorrow. Also, Groups are undergoing maintainance and wont be up for a "short time."


----------



## rachnoelle

I am also not able to access myspace.:down: Sometimes I get an unexpected error, a blank page, or I get the notice that Tom posted about the power outage at the data center. As of last evening it was supposed to have only taken an hour. Obviously not for us here. I have dial up and I am in WV. I don't know if it is area specific or anything. It is getting on my nerves. Any ideas?


----------



## SADIE92

SO BASICALLY, ITS BEEN SUPER HOT HERE IN SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA [[I LIVE ABOUT A HOUR AWAY FROM L.A]] AND WERE HAVING THUNDERSTORMS AND LIKE 100 DEGREE WEATHER.  RAWR! IM SO BORED WITHOUT MYSPACE. AND EARLIER TODAY WHEN MYSPACE WAS ACTUALLY WORKING MY FRIEND SIGNED ON, MY LAYOUT SITE SIGNED ON BUT MY STUPID PROFILE WAS UNDERGOING MANTINENCE...FOR 5 HOURS. I MADE A SEPERATE PROFILE IM JUST SOO SICK OF THIS.


----------



## treespirit

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/5209496.stm
Myspace was out because of a power outage, and it says in the article that yahoo was affected as well. Also Yahoo UK.


----------



## heelen

I've been having the same problem for a few hours and I'm with Telewest Broadband, so it musn't just be BT.


----------



## elemental92

omg you people are so stupid.... can't live without myspace can you?! it's like your ****ing life. Did you know that millions of people have a myspace? Yeah... it's common sense that the more people getting on the more busy the server is going to be. When it won't load that either means that there are already too many people on the site, or they're undergoing maitnence or there's been a power outage or something. Get a clue... it's not a big deal anyway.


----------



## {killingMe}

hi all, yet another blocked off user here :-| im having the same problem as everyone else here but im not using BT.. 
oh and erm.. www.myspace.com/thatloser88


----------



## warriorgaz19

i hate to thro caution in the wind , but its not just bt broadband with the problem. im on wanadoo /orange and im having the problem too. it was weird tho , it was working fine , and i singed out. my mate whos one has broke aswell asked if he could go on my comp to check it. soon as he typed in his addy and login , whole thing shut down


----------



## hfmaned

I've been having this problem since Friday night (2/2/07). FWIW, I'm on Time-Warner/Adelphia. I can still access my actual myspace page (probably in cache), but I can't get to any other pages at myspace, including login.


----------



## warriorgaz19

well i downloaded firefox and its working fine now. it must be IE.


----------



## {killingMe}

im having this problem again lol =\ it works on the pc upstairs but not this one, when i try to access it thru either IE or firefox it just basically states that the webpage cant be displayed.. im using Karoo broadband so its possibly not ISP related, could it be a virus ?


----------



## {killingMe}

p.s i think ive been having it since friday too


----------



## warriorgaz19

it must be. i mean my mate just dl'ded firefox and its working for him again too , so im not sure. myspace has been known to be tempramental.


----------



## {killingMe}

ok well i'll run a virus scan and re-install firefox n see if it works.. urgh its like a drug


----------



## {killingMe}

Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete. 
wtf..


----------



## nqc2k

It sounds like a DNS issue, try this site, http://216.178.32.51


----------



## D. Cipher

Hey peeps,

I was having the same issue w/ Myspace since Friday, Feb 2nd. I fixed it by releasing and renewing my IP address. For those who do not know, follow these instructions:

Go to "*My Network Places*" and into "*View Network Connections*."
Simply right click on your connection and choose "*Repair*" as an option.

This did the trick for me, hopefully it will be an easy fix for you too. :up:


----------



## {killingMe}

thanks for your suggestions guys, but i fixed it , try going to internet options in control panel, the clicking the advanced tab and then click the reset button at the bottom of the window - worked for me


----------



## cwwozniak

Our daughter has been having the MySpace login problem for over 24 hours on our laptop. Under her Windows Screen name, IE would just report server not found (after ZA showed a lot of outbound traffic) and Firefox reported that the number of URL redirects exceeded some limit, possibly caused by blocked cookies. She had no problem getting to the MySpace home page when logged under my or my wife's screen name. Checking TSG and few other places suggested that clearing cookies and temp files might resolve the problem. It worked for her.

Here is the TSG thread


----------



## {killingMe}

everything seems a-okay now  just out of interest.. whats your daughters myspace ?


----------



## cwwozniak

{killingMe} said:


> just out of interest.. whats your daughters myspace ?


I do not honestly know her current myspace username. She and my wife are into myspace while I avoid it as much as possible. Our daughter is one tech and Internet savvy teenager and we trust her to stay out of bad internet neighborhoods. She usually only asks me for technical help when she is truly stuck on something.

The only time I visit a user page on myspace is for a laugh if some other site mentions they found some extremely gaudy and hard to read pages or they are showing the consequences of a noob myspace user leaching graphics (and bandwidth) from another site.


----------



## dukew-00

i read a bunch of these and never saw a reason why you all could not go to myspace. i can;t get on right now. it keep giving me this crap that it can't not load page. it will load the pages and all but it will not let me login. i have no idea what is goin on. someone give a the reason please.


----------



## choirchick

I've been dealing with this issue for days now. The site lists as "done" on my browser but shows nothing, just a blank screen. I've tried to link from other pages and it won't show a thing. i can't get the home page or any of my friends pages to load. It's the only site that is doing this.


----------



## choirchick

My brother had blocked the site for the entire network when one of his friends was staying over. She seems to have an addiction to Myspace.


----------



## adrian5118

the same damn problem for me one year later! and for the last three days at that?

wtf!?


----------



## sadie xxx

I am have such a problem it wont let me on, it loads slowly gets to the end then stops and frezzea and it is the only site i go on mine has been like this 4 2 days now wt do i do


----------



## sadie xxx

err pls someone HHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP


----------



## karmacomputers

ok dont know if anyone is still having the problem, my girlfriend finaly got me to fix my space for her. This solution worked for her pc but there are no garuntee it will work for you.

Close internet explorer.

goto C:\documents and setting\YOUR USER NAME\cookies\

Hit the search button and type 'myspace' then move all the cookies with myspace in the name to a tempory folder somewhere.

There are about 10 e.g.
[email protected]ace, [email protected]ace etc

restart Myspace if it works you can delete the cookies if it dosnt sorry to waist your time and you can put them back 

Hope this helps


----------



## xneonstarsx

I'm on TlkTlk, not Bt.. and it takes about an hour for MySpace to load... :|
it started doing it about a week ago... sooo annoying!


----------

